# Right Joinery for Cigar Humidor



## BMA505 (Nov 27, 2009)

I want to build a cigar humidor. Got some great looking walnut from an orchard here in California. I'm a novice woodworker but very detailed. Can someone point me in the right direction to get started?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

you need to use spanish cedar for the inside I don't belive walnut would be the only box i would use Make it bigger so you can make another box for the inside That is what most humidor are made of I have made some out of cherry for the outside of the box Don't use any finish on the spanish cedar good luck on humidor


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

BMA,
Here's a couple of sites to take a look at below. I built one not too long ago. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/finished-humidor-12095/
You have to make sure your joints are a bit stronger than normal. When you are done you are going to introduce humidity into the inside, trying to reach 70%. The spanish cedar will swell. I have trimmed some of the inside pieces after they swelled to allow for movement. The case itself should be well sealed inside and out with a good finish. I used a wipe-on, oil base poly. Don't do the cedar. It has to be free to absorb and give back the moisture from your humidifier. 
Mike Hawkins


http://www.buildyourownhumidor.com/
http://www.cigaradvisor.com/education.cfm?id=16


----------



## BMA505 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advise. Yes, I knew about the interior lining of Spanish Cedar, and to not coat it with anything due to the absorbsion and distribution of humidity.

Thanks Mike for the links - I knew about the first one but I didn't want to put any brad nails if I didn't need to. The second link was very interesting and a lot of great information....Much appreciated!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's some more plans, in case your interested.

http://books.google.com/books?id=MfcDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA54#v=onepage&q=&f=false

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/woodworking/1273156.html

I also have a very detailed plan from Fine Woodworking, but I can't attach it here because it's too big. If you want it, send me a private message with your email and I'll send it to you.


----------



## BMA505 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Streamwinner - thank you for the links, and yes I am interested in the plans you have. I will send you a private e-mail with my information.

Thanks again!

Bobby.....


----------

